# Hitofude Cardigan



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

before the summer end, this cardigan is off needle
165g silk+ cotton
size S for me


----------



## jcoley (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

That is so beautiful and very flattering style. I love the drape of the front!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

What a gorgeous cardigan for the summer! It's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!! What wonderful work. How difficult was the pattern?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely stunningly beautiful. I love it &#128158;


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's beautiful and the drape is perfect. It looks so good on you :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It is absolutely gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

where can I get the pattern?


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

As beautiful as you are.


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful . Love how it falls on you


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

rjazz said:


> where can I get the pattern?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

from ravelry


rjazz said:


> where can I get the pattern?


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

easy pattern


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful as is all your work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, in my to do.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks! the price scared me for a minute, until I realized it was yens!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Your talent shines!


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's only a little over $2.00 in US currency.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Wonderful work!! And really great photos....a good friend of mine is making this right now while she spends a month in Vancouver.... Would you mind if I sent her a couples of. Pix to inspire her ??


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. You have inspired me to buy the pattern!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Simply gorgeous. I love seeing your work.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Beve said:


> That is so beautiful and very flattering style. I love the drape of the front!


I agree.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Hen hao!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

sure


Lizruork said:


> Wonderful work!! And really great photos....a good friend of mine is making this right now while she spends a month in Vancouver.... Would you mind if I sent her a couples of. Pix to inspire her ??


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks


AiLin said:


> Hen hao!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is beautiful and you look so adorable in it!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oh my! That is beautiful!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Thks... I know she will love to see your pix.... She is not a kp"r


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautifully done,and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Looks great on you.. :thumbup:


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunning...I love seeing your work...It always looks so delicate...xx...


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Very very pretty! Wonderful knitting.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Too pretty for summer only! I'd wear it for the Fall/Winter parties,weddings and any special occasion-it is wonderful!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Truly lovely!!

Lynne


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love seeing your amazing work. The cardi is lovely and looks perfect on your petite little frame.
You have such a creative gift - thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! Your knitting is awesome!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you dear


isaacsnan said:


> Stunning...I love seeing your work...It always looks so delicate...xx...


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Really thank you for all the comments to you~


Pocahontas said:


> I love seeing your amazing work. The cardi is lovely and looks perfect on your petite little frame.
> You have such a creative gift - thanks for sharing your beautiful photos.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Your work is always so beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater. A friend of mine made this. It looks complicated but she said it is not.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

knittingaway said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Taken the words right out of my mouth - Ditto!!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Our SNB is doing Hitofude as a KAL and it's a really fun knit. Love this pattern and it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful work! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

Just couple of days ago I said to myself: "where is the knitter from China, I miss her beautiful knitting". Here you are with another master piece. Where can I find this pattern ? It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, your work is always wonderful.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Really beautiful. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

How pretty.


----------



## Stellasmom (May 2, 2014)

Wonderful


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Another beautiful work by romamor.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Well done. Beautiful item.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful as your work usually is. I have missed seeing your lovely creations.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!! As always, your knitting is stunning!!! ;0)


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning! Beautiful work, great photo!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful summer cardigan. Your knitting is perfect!


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Stunning - I love the drape and the pattern.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Just so beautiful&#128522;


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Looks great on you. Well done.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Spectacular! So delicate and perfect.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful lacework and looks stunning on you


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

Unbelievably beautiful, and gorgeous work! You really do it justice!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Simply fabulous!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

That is so beautiful and it fits you perfectly! What a lot of work but it sure looks like it was worth every minute. Enjoy.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

This is wonderful!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful - love it


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

It gorgeous .


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,great job in knitting!


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

It's beautiful and the fit is perfect!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So pretty. Excellent choice of yarn for this pattern.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow! That is a beautiful sweater. You do wonderful work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it. It is really pretty on you. Your work is lovely.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely and I already purchased and downloaded the pattern!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful work. And a very flattering construction. Congratulations.
The color looks really good on you, by the way.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful garments I have seen on KP.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous work! It looks so light and feminine and I love the way it drapes on you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've seen this pattern on Ravelry and wondered about it. It looks gorgeous on you. Beautiful job of knitting!


----------



## Gail91 (Feb 26, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. I wonder how many hours it took to complete.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

That is soooooo pretty and you look gorgeous in it.
They say that copying something is the sincerest form of flattery.......well I have downloaded the pattern straight away and can only hope that my effort will look half as pretty as yours


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

You do such beautiful work - everything you post is outstanding! This is no exception - awesome.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome sweater and it looks great on you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, and looks great on you.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely work as always


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

This is beautiful. Your work is spectacular. I have the pattern in my queue to start someday. 
I purchased the pattern at Maryland Sheep & Wool


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Another wonderful piece - it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow wow wow!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow! Outstanding!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

rjazz said:


> where can I get the pattern?


Yeppers, pattern, please :roll:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Your work is always exquisite.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

romamor said:


> before the summer end, this cardigan is off needle
> 165g silk+ cotton
> size S for me


Wow!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful. Perfect drape. Lovely color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful work! Lovely you in it.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful, as always.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Just saw this recently and plan to make one. I hope it turns out as well as this. Beautiful.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Paula N (Jul 16, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful and beautifully worked


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, just beautiful! You are so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

wow, that is stunning, thanks for sharing!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonderful knitting!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

lovely! You are such a good knitter!! If I tried this one it would just be a jumble!!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Stunning, beautiful work


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

This is just gorgeous.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

It's Lovely and looks Fantastic on you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh! Wonderful! A treasure!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh! Wonderful! A treasure!


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh! Wonderful! A treasure!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful and so well made.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning and looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! How long do I have to knit to be able to do something that beautiful?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovely work and it fits so well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahhhhh. Beautiful.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

oh,wow,beautiful


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't believe the amount of work that went into it.... superb!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

So pretty and so feminine. I would like the pattern as well. Your choice of yarn and color are perfect.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

You know what.... Your piece is so lovely that I PURCHASED the pattern, it is a rare occasion for me to actually purchase a pattern as there are so many pretty free ones. But this one really caught my eye!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## crochetalice (Jan 19, 2014)

Truly beautiful! (Nice modeling job too!)


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow! You did a wonderful job! I'm very impressed!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I have found the pattern and it will be my first project in a charted lace. Thank you KPers for inspiring me to keep pushing ahead. I will share with you how it turns out.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I have found the pattern and it will be my first project in a charted lace. Thank you KPers for inspiring me to keep pushing ahead. I will share with you how it turns out.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Love it!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

So beautiful, lovely work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought it, hope it looks half as good on me as it does on you.

Norma


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That is really gorgeous and looks incredible on you.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and it looks stunning on you.


----------



## Sherry Vermilye (Oct 21, 2013)

So beautiful!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and well done. Aloha... Bev


----------



## thanh (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice what this pattern


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning cardigan, beautifully knitted, and I love the gorgeous soft colour


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Very pretty! So feminine


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous! This is on my to do list.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Fabulously gorgeous!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A beautiful sweater and you look beautiful in it.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

Romamor, What a beautiful cardigan! I rarely purchase patterns without having a specific time and wool in mind to make it. I broke with tradition today and purchased your pattern.... what a bargain! I am amazed at how well it is written and how easy it is to understand. Thank you! I hope to be picking my yarn in the near future and maybe make it this fall. Thanks again!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful !!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Breathtaking! Your work is perfection. And you are adorable.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

you are so very talented! it's beautiful


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

You are gifted. The cardigan is spectacular!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

Exquisitely made! it looks amazing on you too! ve got the pattern and hope to start it in the near future!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

Can anyone help me pronounce this word? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Looks like angel wings!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

looks stunning


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for 1 additional skein of yarn to finish this cardigan. Then off the needles and some blocking. I can' taw it to see the final product. Just a pleasure to knit!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Your work is always so perfect and beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your delicate cardi is stunning and looks perfect on you.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

You always do such beautiful work.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Cardigan and model are both beautiful


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pansies (Aug 11, 2014)

Love it you have done a lovely job. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So gorgeous! Your knitting is perfect as always. this on my wish list of patterns to knit. Enjoy your lovely sweater...


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

You did an absolutely stunning job on this! It is really beautiful and I am so happy for you!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful! So delicate!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

You've created yet another beautiful piece. 100% perfection. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

So pretty. You are very talented!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Agree with everyone! Love it!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

It is not my pattern 



inisfada said:


> Romamor, What a beautiful cardigan! I rarely purchase patterns without having a specific time and wool in mind to make it. I broke with tradition today and purchased your pattern.... what a bargain! I am amazed at how well it is written and how easy it is to understand. Thank you! I hope to be picking my yarn in the near future and maybe make it this fall. Thanks again!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Really lovely!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very, very beautiful! Your work is perfect. Wear it with pride


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! It fits you perfectly. As always, your work is perfect. Thanks for sharing!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the pattern & wool ready to go. One scarf to finish & them the Hitofude. Yours looks great, hope mine looks as good


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

lovely!.well done...suits you too!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

romamor said:


> It is not my pattern


Sorry about that. I have followed some of your other post and your talent shows through in each project! Thank you for showing us another beautiful project. It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## bgracedh (Jul 27, 2011)

So beautiful. You have such talent! Wear it proudly.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Beautiful knitting! Our SNB is doing Hitofude as a KAL and it's a really fun knit. Love this pattern and it looks fantastic on you.


Sorry but what does SNB stand for? Just curious.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is so beautiful, and so delicate


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

knittingaway said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Agreed!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

It looks beautiful. I have the pattern and have been wanting to start it for ages.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

So pretty. Looks great on you!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Zraza said:


> Sorry but what does SNB stand for? Just curious.


SNB stands for Stitch and Bitch. It's a knitting and crochet group. They are located all over the country and there are several books put out by the founder of the original group.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautifully done. Thanks for sharing your pictures and enjoy wearing your lovely creation.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> SNB stands for Stitch and Bitch. It's a knitting and crochet group. They are located all over the country and there are several books put out by the founder of the original group.


Thanks.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous>> I have purchased the pattern, and hope to find some lovely yarn soon 
thank you>><you are sooo talented


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Your knitting is always amazing. You make a great model!!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks beautiful on you - very well done.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Your cardigan is absolutely beautiful and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work and sweater fits great.


----------

